# 2009/2010 Suburbs of Denver



## MileHigh

All pics are from Golden and Lakewood Colorado.

Golden was hammered.

Enjoy. pumpkin:


----------



## MileHigh

......................


----------



## MileHigh

........................


----------



## MileHigh

..................pumpkin:


----------



## merrimacmill

Your making me jealous, looks nice and heavy though.


----------



## WilliamOak

Awesome lol. Almost makes me want that now... it can come as soon as the leaves are up!


----------



## Shortstuff

As always, great video and pics. Thanks for sharing.



Steve


----------



## toby4492

Nice pix. How much did you guys end up with for the storm? Looks really wet and heavy.


----------



## MileHigh

Thanks everyone.

To tell you the truth...I don't know how many inches we got.

I just kept plowin...

Probably 25"-32" in golden...and around 18"-24" in lakewood. I think Denver got around 17 or so.

All in all a good money maker..

We got a lot of blowing snow from the wind blowing it off roof tops and grass right back onto lots that's were just plowed...it was cool.


----------



## Sub Zero

very nice pics and video! man i cant wait til the snow flies here in kansas city


----------



## F350plowing

that makes me wish i lived there instead of minnesota


----------



## FEFMedia

Awsome.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Diemaker

Very nice pictures, that should be us in a couple more weeks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmontgomery

that looks great....but i am no where ready for that to happen here....


----------



## szorno

*Conifer, CO*

We got between 36 and 42" depending on where you measured. Good, solid 2 day storm with lots of extra work for everybody payup The only thing we broke on 4 trucks was one chain. That makes all the difference ! First and second pics are of a ranch that we do. This was Wednesday afternoon so we wound up with close to double what you see. The 3rd is a lot we do also on Wed pm. Not a bad stack for a single storm and a 50 ft push for a little Dakota...


----------



## ford550

Nice Bladescape. Good to see you still have that account. Keeping accounts has been tough this year.


----------



## MileHigh

ford550;847326 said:


> Nice Bladescape. Good to see you still have that account. Keeping accounts has been tough this year.


Are you losing them due to others coming in real low?

BTW Nice pics SZorno.


----------



## ford550

> Are you losing them due to others coming in real low?


No, not for me. But some of my friends that are in the business have lost 50% or more of their accounts b/c of that reason.


----------



## Banksy

Already plowing, that's sweet. Truck looks great.


----------



## ASCLS

Can't wait for that here either!!!!


----------



## gkm

what a work out already before nov.


----------



## f250man

Looking good I wish it would start Snowing here so I could make some money.

Nice pics to guys


----------



## KJ Cramer

Makes me jealous


----------



## tls22

Nice vid and cool pictures...congrats on the first time out...


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;849790 said:


> Nice vid and cool pictures...congrats on the first time out...


Thanks...

It was my second time out this season....first time we only had an inch or so


----------



## Sub Zero

hey TSL22 how do you get the weather icon on your messages? just wondering can you let me know


----------



## APLC

I cant wit i'm so ready to roll i'm going to go outside and do my snow dance ha ha ha ha......


----------



## MileHigh

It was like 70 something degrees today, and the forecast is dry.

Bet you guys aren't jealous of that.


----------



## Sub Zero

yeah it was 70's here too in kansas city, but next week it will be brrrrrrrr


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

can someone send me a box of snow or something lol. I am getting very tempted to plow now.


----------



## MileHigh

*11/14-11/15 2009*

Video is sped up a bit.





Didn't get too many pics. Ended up getting 5-12" of the wet.wesport


----------



## Banger

Nice video!


----------



## tls22

awsome vid...looks like fun. Few questions........is that lot a pain to do having to windrow such a long run to the middel? where do you break it off? Do u push the slots in or back blade the ones against the building? and what happens if you get a deep snow? loaders?


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;864869 said:


> awsome vid...looks like fun. Few questions........is that lot a pain to do having to windrow such a long run to the middel? where do you break it off? Do u push the slots in or back blade the ones against the building? and what happens if you get a deep snow? loaders?


PITA?...yes, you should see the other side. It's nuts.

I break it into four different piles across the back...

Getting rid of the large windrow is not that bad...gotta have wings though. A V would rock this place.

Large snow storms?....weve already had a couple of those, wet heavy ones at that...just gotta stay on top of it.


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;864892 said:


> PITA?...yes, you should see the other side. It's nuts.
> 
> I break it into four different piles across the back...
> 
> Getting rid of the large windrow is not that bad...gotta have wings though. A V would rock this place.
> 
> Large snow storms?....weve already had a couple of those, wet heavy ones at that...just gotta stay on top of it.


Yeah that lot does look liek a pita......Yeah a boss v plow would rock that place hardcore....so you just break the windrow off in a certin section...i see.....I guess just stay on top of it works......i bet the piles get big fast....push the banks back.....thats fun. The video rock...im not a fan of that type of music...yet i do like that song....


----------



## flatlander42

could ya put up the link a different way.....my computer is being a pos lately. Thanks.


----------



## MileHigh

masternate42;865139 said:


> could ya put up the link a different way.....my computer is being a pos lately. Thanks.


----------



## snocrete

great vid, thanks for posting.....makes me want snow!!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Love the vid man.


----------



## deere615

you make some of the better videos on here I was just watching them all last night because I am getting pumped for snow!


----------



## flatlander42

BladeScape;865179 said:


>


Thanks! Your Vids are Great!!!wesport


----------



## MileHigh

snocrete;865205 said:


> great vid, thanks for posting.....makes me want snow!!!!





rob_cook2001;865231 said:


> Love the vid man.





deere615;865414 said:


> you make some of the better videos on here I was just watching them all last night because I am getting pumped for snow!


that's alot of vid. thanks


masternate42;865901 said:


> Thanks! Your Vids are Great!!!wesport


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing

Ok now people pass that snow my way To PA. This is all we got. None after that just raining.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I haven't seen a flake yet this season!


----------



## fairrpe86

I am loving the start to the Denver season, now we just need another storm to roll through. Hope the season has some more storms like that first one we got.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing

fairrpe86;871045 said:


> I am loving the start to the Denver season, now we just need another storm to roll through. Hope the season has some more storms like that first one we got.


Any pictures of the 1st one?


----------



## MileHigh

All my pics are already posted from the first one....But I do have hours of video footage..


----------



## rob_cook2001

fairrpe86;871045 said:


> I am loving the start to the Denver season, now we just need another storm to roll through. Hope the season has some more storms like that first one we got.


I could go for another 8-10 inch storm. Hell I could go for a 2ft storm but i don't see that happening :laughing:


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing

rob_cook2001;871336 said:


> I could go for another 8-10 inch storm. Hell I could go for a 2ft storm but i don't see that happening :laughing:


I remember alot of years ago we didn't have snow till CHRISTmas eve evening CHRISTmas day woke up to 2.5 feet to 3 feet of snow..:laughing: Watch this be the again this season. Just check the 7 day forcast just rain.:laughing:


----------



## MileHigh

My 3 and a half year old daughter picked the second track out on the video. So don't give me any hell.
Video quality will improve in short time.


----------



## tls22

Great 3rd video...i think you and AB are the only ones that have plowed this winter......i think this video is your best yet...great work.


----------



## mike psd

hey Marc looks like off to a good start brother ! and to think you thought the truck was scaring the snow away hahaha . good vid man


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

BladeScape;874381 said:


> My 3 and a half year old daughter picked the second track out on the video. So don't give me any hell.
> Video quality will improve in short time.


Not a bad song. Has a good dance beat.


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;874627 said:


> Great 3rd video...i think you and AB are the only ones that have plowed this winter......i think this video is your best yet...great work.


Thanks.

AB's getting the better of it...haha.

The thread is open for anyone's pics...



mike psd;874667 said:


> hey Marc looks like off to a good start brother ! and to think you thought the truck was scaring the snow away hahaha . good vid man


It has been a good start...Might be gettin some more this weekend.


----------



## MileHigh

More snow tonight hopefully.


----------



## mike psd

i hope some man , we need some more action in these thread !!!!! more vids !!!!!!!!


----------



## kjbprd

Man, you guys have been hogging all the snow this winter...the most we've gone out for down in the springs has been 2-3 inches


----------



## MileHigh

12/2/09. My lots had 2-4.


----------



## MileHigh

..................


----------



## tls22

That looks like a fun push....prob alot easier then your last two. Dam 4 times out already......you are going to have a cold/snowy december. I think you have over 30 for the season so far...i told you this was going to be your year.


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;885099 said:


> That looks like a fun push....prob alot easier then your last two. Dam 4 times out already......you are going to have a cold/snowy december. I think you have over 30 for the season so far...i told you this was going to be your year.


Since your quite the weather forecaster....

When is NJ's first push commin?...this weekend maybe?


----------



## mike psd

nice pics !!!!!!!


----------



## nicksplowing

great video as usual marcus im jealous,i hope we get something this weekend but i doubt it :crying:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

I like that song, and the video. Nice work.


----------



## CMU07

Those are nice videos. Would appear that you spend almost as much time editing as plowing! I like the weathermans voice laid over the song.


----------



## MileHigh

CMU07;886197 said:


> Those are nice videos. Would appear that you spend almost as much time editing as plowing! I like the weathermans voice laid over the song.


Editing plowing footage is definitely a winter hobby for myself...Just got a new editing program that I'm trying to figure out.

The weathermans voice is actually the am radio in the truck.


----------



## MileHigh

mike psd;885347 said:


> nice pics !!!!!!!


Where are yours?



nickplowing1972;885360 said:


> great video as usual marcus im jealous,i hope we get something this weekend but i doubt it :crying:


Snow will come to your area..:salute:



Brant'sLawnCare;886174 said:


> I like that song, and the video. Nice work.


----------



## mike psd

i havn't had any snow yet marc . sorry dude once it does i'm snap a few if it snows


----------



## MileHigh

hammered again. :laughing: 12/3/9

total accumulation : 1 inch.


----------



## snowman6

I wish we would get snow in oakland county michigan I am so ready to plow nice rig by the way


----------



## Freddy130

Nice pictures and videos, I'm jealous, wish we would get some snow!

Freddy


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

You haven't posted any pictures for a good 2 days...... Did it finally stop snowing there?


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing

Stop. :laughing: Never started here yet. :realmad: Still waiting on 12-06-2009 for a good SNOW storm to come. Just been RIANING :realmad: . In Northwestern to Northcental PA. North of I 80 East of I 79 & west of I 81.


----------



## fairrpe86

Started snowing again here early this morning.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Here are a few pics of today in Greeley. About 5-6inches. I will post a few more after I grab a bite to eat.


----------



## tls22

Nice pics rob....those mounds are high...i think you have over 30 inches so far this season


----------



## rob_cook2001

Here are a few more. Taking pictures is not my thing :laughing:


----------



## fairrpe86

NIce work, looks good.


----------



## MileHigh

sweet pics rob.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Here are a few more. Now someone please post some good ones, mine suck.
:laughing: This lot had about 3-4 inches, started this one at 5:30 and finished about 9:10
Robert


----------



## nicksplowing

whats up with the chain angle on the chevy w/ meyer plow


----------



## rob_cook2001

Beats me lol, that is a guy that subs for the same company I do.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing

Well there call for some snow & ice here: ? Question is. Is it goinh to hit here. 
Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service State College PA
241 PM EST Mon Dec 7 2009

... Significant Snow And Ice Accumulation Possible Tuesday Evening
Through Early Wednesday... 

.Low Pressure Over The Southern Plains States Tuesday Will Move
Northeast... Crossing The Great Lakes Region Wednesday. A Surge Of
Gulf Moisture Ahead Of This Storm Will Be Lifted Over The
Relatively Shallow Cold Airmass Entrenched Across Central
Pennsylvania... Leading To A Period Of Accumulating Snow Followed
By A Changeover To Sleet Then Freezing Rain Late Tuesday Night.

Warren-Mckean-Potter-Elk-Cameron-Northern Clinton-Clearfield-
Northern Centre-Southern Centre-Cambria-Blair-Huntingdon-Mifflin-
Juniata-Somerset-Bedford-Fulton-Franklin-Southern Clinton-Perry-
Cumberland-Adams-
241 PM EST Mon Dec 7 2009

... Winter Storm Watch In Effect From Tuesday Evening Through
Wednesday Morning... 

The National Weather Service In State College Has Issued A Winter
Storm Watch... Which Is In Effect From Tuesday Evening Through
Wednesday Morning. 

Low Pressure Over The Southern Plains States Tuesday Will Move
Northeast Through The Great Lakes Wednesday. Strong Southwest
Winds Aloft Will Transport Plume Of Deep Moisture From The Gulf Of
Mexico... Up And Over The Cold Airmass Entrenched Across Central
Pennsylvania.

Expect Snow To Develop From The Southwest Late In The Day Tuesday
And Tuesday Evening. The Snow Could Fall Heavy At Times Early
Tuesday Night... Before A Layer Of Above Freezing Air Aloft Pushes
North Across The Region And Causes A Changeover To Sleet Then
Freezing Rain.

Up To Several Inches Of Snow Is Possible... Followed By The
Potential For Significant Ice Accumulation In Excess Of One
Quarter Of An Inch Of Freezing Rain.

The Wintry Mix Of Precipitation Will Diminish To Drizzle Or
Freezing Drizzle Later Wednesday Morning.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions... 

A Winter Storm Watch Means There Is A Potential For Significant
Snow... Sleet... Or Ice Accumulations That May Impact Travel. Stay
Tuned To Noaa Weather Radio Or Your Favorite Source Of Weather
Information For The Latest Updates. Additional Details Can Also
Be Found At... Weather.Gov/Statecollege.


----------



## MileHigh

more snow..4-8total on12/6,7 
more 2nite and tomorrow. 
just a preview of a flick im in the making of.


----------



## mike psd

hiniker rolls snow so nice


----------



## rob_cook2001

Very Cool vid. You can come shoot one of me when you get bored LOL
I better get some sleep. Ketch you all tomorrow.


----------



## bsuds

Nice vid. man. I see you have those orange pusher shovels. I have been looking everywhere for them. Where did you buy them? 

Round 5 tonight. Stackem high.payup


----------



## fairrpe86

Bsuds, I dont know where you are in Colorado, but we get all of ours from Horizon. I know Denver Brass Company(DBC) carries them as well. They are called bigfoot shovels.


----------



## MileHigh

I get the shovels from an irrigation shop called Ewing....but Horizon has them too.

Pics are from the couple of storms we got in the first part of Dec 09.


----------



## MileHigh

....................


----------



## fairrpe86

I totally forgot Ewing carried those shovels as well, I should have remembered them since they have a store right across the street from our shop.


----------



## tls22

Those pics came out really good...did you get a new camrea?


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;907540 said:


> Those pics came out really good...did you get a new camrea?


they did...

My camera is broke...so I borrowed a friends...(I still have it)

I also sharpened them in a photo editing program...I put the bps09/10 on there too cause he had the stupid date stamp on and it was 10 months off.

I just made the best video I have ever made and You-Boob baned it due to Copyright infringment....So I am trying other video hosting sites as of now.


----------



## tls22

BladeScape;907618 said:


> they did...
> 
> My camera is broke...so I borrowed a friends...(I still have it)
> 
> I also sharpened them in a photo editing program...I put the bps09/10 on there too cause he had the stupid date stamp on and it was 10 months off.
> 
> I just made the best video I have ever made and You-Boob baned it due to Copyright infringment....So I am trying other video hosting sites as of now.


Nice man...try photobucket...thats what i use....or if you have a web site for your bussiness...you can upload off there


----------



## MileHigh

tls22;907732 said:


> Nice man...try photobucket...thats what i use....or if you have a web site for your bussiness...you can upload off there


photobucket only allows up to 100mb vids...most of mine are 900mb.

I have a webpage..it needs some work desperately. It's pretty crappy as of now.


----------



## MileHigh

with a new editing program and no snow...I'm bored.

Next one should have some country music to it.

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xbiceh&colors=background:FFFFFF;
*Roller Ranger...A Snow Plowing Flick.*
_Uploaded by BPSCO. - Dramatic race and crash videos._


----------



## Freddy130

Nice job brother! That movie should be in theaters.


----------



## fairrpe86

Sweet video!!!


----------



## deere615

BladeScape;907618 said:


> they did...
> 
> My camera is broke...so I borrowed a friends...(I still have it)
> 
> I also sharpened them in a photo editing program...I put the bps09/10 on there too cause he had the stupid date stamp on and it was 10 months off.
> 
> I just made the best video I have ever made and You-Boob baned it due to Copyright infringment....So I am trying other video hosting sites as of now.


did they ban it because of the song? if so its a very easy thing to get past just search song copyright bypass on youtube and watch a couple videos


----------



## mike psd

another high quality vid and pics good job buddy


----------



## bossman22

Nice work. Watching you plow makes me wish I lived somewhere we got more snow!


----------



## MileHigh

thanks guys...

just sitting waiting for the storm to roll in...should affect a large part of the country.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

I see that Colorado State Map has alot of Severe Weather COMING. Which County is you?


----------



## mike psd

block heater plugged in and already to run nice man ! do you still have the f150 ?


----------



## MileHigh

Me and my crew plow in Jefferson, and Adams County.

Cities of Golden, Lakewood, and Thornton.


----------



## MileHigh

mike psd;920879 said:


> block heater plugged in and already to run nice man ! do you still have the f150 ?


Yes sir..but i should be trying to sleep.

Dang wife is in it right now...so the plow ain't hooked up yet....just sitting there lonely in the garage...lol.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

*Looks like your in for some snow*



BladeScape;920881 said:


> Me and my crew plow in Jefferson, and Adams County.
> Cities of Golden, Lakewood, and Thornton.


Looks like your in for some snow. How is it coming wet & heavy or light & dry?

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 5:00AM MST THURSDAY, DECEMBER 24
Issue Time: 5:19PM MST, Tuesday Dec 22, 2009
Valid Until: 1:30AM MST, Wednesday Dec 23, 2009
Back to summary

WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 8 PM THIS EVENING TO 5 AM MST THURSDAY
UNTIL 1:30AM MST
Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service Denver CO
519 PM MST Tue Dec 22 2009

Larimer County Below 6000 Feet/Northwest Weld County-
Boulder And Jefferson Counties Below 6000 Feet/West Broomfield
County-
North Douglas County Below 6000 Feet/Denver/West Adams And
Arapahoe Counties/East Broomfield County-
Including The Cities Of... Fort Collins... Hereford... Loveland... 
Nunn... Arvada... Boulder... Golden... Lakewood... Longmont... Aurora... 
Brighton... City Of Denver... Denver International Airport... 
Highlands Ranch... Littleton... Parker

... Winter Weather Advisory Remains In Effect From 8 PM This
Evening To 5 AM MST Thursday...

A Winter Weather Advisory Remains In Effect From 8 PM This
Evening To 5 AM MST Thursday.

* Timing... Snow Will Develop Later This Evening And Then Continue
Through Wednesday. The Snow Is Expected To Gradually Taper Off Wednesday
Night.

* Accumulation/Wind... Snow Accumulations Of 4 To 8 Inches Can Be
Expected. North Winds Of 10 To 20 Mph Wednesday Afternoon And
Wednesday Night May Produce Some Blowing And Drifting Snow.

* Impacts... Roads And Highways Are Expected To Become Snow 
Covered With Hazardous And Slow Travel Conditions.

Precautionary/Preparedness Actions...

A Winter Weather Advisory Means That Snow... Blowing Snow... Or
Freezing Drizzle Will Cause Travel Difficulties. Be Prepared For
Slippery Roads And Limited Visibilities... And Use Caution While
Driving.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well we are about ready to role. Just have to go throw the bobcat on the trailer and wait for snow. Will make sure to take pics.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

CJsSnowplowing;920912 said:


> Looks like your in for some snow. How is it coming wet & heavy or light & dry?


I heard light and dry...



rob_cook2001;920944 said:


> Well we are about ready to role. Will make sure to take pics.
> Robert


that's right.


----------



## Snowplow71

nicksplowing;893927 said:


> whats up with the chain angle on the chevy w/ meyer plow


Looks to be an older diamond plow, they look like that with the chain. Good plow, but the hookup sucks


----------



## rob_cook2001

Snow is still coming down hard here and it's pretty wet stuff.
Robert


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

rob_cook2001;921379 said:


> Snow is still coming down hard here and it's pretty wet stuff.
> Robert


What county are you in? CO.
Do you have family in PA I know some Cooks?


----------



## rob_cook2001

CJsSnowplowing;923089 said:


> What county are you in? CO.
> Do you have family in PA I know some Cooks?


Weld county Colorado.
No family in PA that I Know of.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

rob_cook2001;923145 said:


> Weld county Colorado.
> No family in PA that I Know of.


Ok My 8 year old son had a teach judy Cook she retired


----------



## MileHigh

Camera was acting up...taking some weird pics.

These are all from 12/23 - 12/26/09..


----------



## MileHigh

12/23 - 12/26/09..


----------



## MileHigh

12/23 - 12/26/09.....


----------



## tls22

Nice pics marcus...man it has been your year


----------



## mike psd

merry chirstmas marcus !!!!!!!!!!!! 

greats pics man . i agree with timmy what a year for you .


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good pics, I have a few I will try to post tomorrow. I don't take enough pics when plowing.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

Good pics, I have a few I will try to post tomorrow. I don't take enough pics when plowing.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

Well we ended up with about 4 inches, but the wind sucked and DAMN was it COLD.
Ill post some more pics later tonight.


----------



## bossman22

Good thing that bobcat had a cab!


----------



## jeepxj

We got nothing down south here:angry:


----------



## EGLC

you dont have a driver in the f150??


----------



## MileHigh

Good looking pics Rob.

I got 3-5 inches of the dry light fluffy powdery white gold.

Pics from 1/6/10 - 1/7/10...all taken from cell phone as I need new digital camera...only shoots vid for some reason and not pics.

I love the overachiever storms.


----------



## MileHigh

.............


----------



## MileHigh

...........


----------



## MileHigh

Check out the "jesus" face on top of the pile. Dedicated to DECO. lol.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Great pics, And I saw you driving down bridge street in Brighton today when I was headed home from the mercantile. Did you wash your truck already???


----------



## rob_cook2001

bossman22;948569 said:


> Good thing that bobcat had a cab!


With a heater and one kick A$$ stereo blasting Manson lol


----------



## mike psd

jeuse face = Deco LMFAO

Dude your having a kick ass winter soak it up man wesport


----------



## bossman22

haha I didnt get the radio option I just listen to my ipod.


----------



## MileHigh

EGLC;948714 said:


> you dont have a driver in the f150??


I do...he runs a two inch trigger route on the other side of town. I never get any pics of his sheet.



rob_cook2001;948922 said:


> Great pics, And I saw you driving down bridge street in Brighton today when I was headed home from the mercantile. Did you wash your truck already???


lol. I was going to get some chinese food. Did you see my face? 



mike psd;948990 said:


> jeuse face = Deco LMFAO
> 
> Dude your having a kick ass winter soak it up man wesport


I'm glad somebody gets the deco joke...

Kick ass winter?....Indeed.

Sorry about the quality of the footage..shopping for a new camera.


----------



## MileHigh

The video quality Sux.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I could go for some chinese food and a few beers :}


----------



## EGLC

that jesus face is soooo much better then DECOs LMFAO


----------



## mike psd

dude that wasn't bad at all . did you shoot that with your cell phone ? if so pretty sweet phone 

i saw mother mary in my bagel a few weeks ago , then i put peanut butter on it and ate it . its was best bagel of 2009 btw :laughing:


----------



## Quality SR

Wow, all i got to say is: Tripod  , V blade, Fluid Film!


----------



## MileHigh

mike psd;949250 said:


> dude that wasn't bad at all . did you shoot that with your cell phone ? if so pretty sweet phone
> 
> i saw mother mary in my bagel a few weeks ago , then i put peanut butter on it and ate it . its was best bagel of 2009 btw :laughing:


shot with phone.



Quality SR;950786 said:


> Wow, all i got to say is: Tripod  , V blade, Fluid Film!


Fluid Film doesn't work for me....hell, in -6 degree weather..everything is stickin....and if you wanna get me a v-blade for my hourly work...go ahead..you can send one right out.


----------



## tls22

wow great pics marcus.....still getting snow i see.....deco jesus very funny


----------



## MileHigh

All pics are from Feb 7,8,9,14,15,18,19,20,21,22.

All from a phone unfortunately.


----------



## MileHigh

more from feb.. both of my orange plow markers broke this storm...


----------



## MileHigh

................


----------



## MileHigh

............


----------



## MileHigh

still more..


----------



## MileHigh

...............


----------



## MileHigh

Do you guys see the "M" in the foothills there? in the 3rd and ,4th pics.


----------



## deere615

Great Pictures. Love the picture/s with the truck and mountains in the background


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

BladeScape;1011777 said:


> ...............


Top picture looks like from parking cam.?

Nice pictures to ALL


----------



## rob_cook2001

Bladescape, great pics as usual.
I took a few this last storm, pics are not my thing.
Robert


----------



## MileHigh

CJsSnowplowing;1012437 said:


> Top picture looks like from parking cam.?


Nope...that's a small lot that I have to do when I plow my parking garages...pic is taken from on top of one of them.



rob_cook2001;1012518 said:


> Bladescape, great pics as usual.
> I took a few this last storm, pics are not my thing.
> Robert


Nice Rob...

Hopefully I'll be able to take some more tonight...looks like Golden has the best chance of anyone around here of getting some accumulation outta this pathetic wave of snow hitting right about now.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

BladeScape;1013438 said:


> Nope...that's a small lot that I have to do when I plow my parking garages...pic is taken from on top of one of them.
> 
> Nice Rob...
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to take some more tonight...looks like Golden has the best chance of anyone around here of getting some accumulation outta this pathetic wave of snow hitting right about now.


Okay. Must be a very tall parking garage.


----------



## Lou512

mike psd;948990 said:


> jeuse face = Deco LMFAO
> 
> Dude your having a kick ass winter soak it up man wesport


You got that right big guy all 6'5'' he asked me to post these pictures for yall.he says he needs one more 6'' storm to net 6 digits









deco was having wheely contests after plowing all day , he let go of the handles toooo fast 









he's fine , lost a gallon of motor oil outta the deal ....but when he got out of the unit , he screamed ooompa pa as in mark oompps papa. i guess. like the wizard of oz .


----------



## Lou512

*Jesus Christ Head !*


----------



## MileHigh

Why are there pics from Norristown PA, or wherever these are from in my Denver thread?

I don't get it.

BTW...6 digits for a Snow season ain't ****.

I know of subs that clear that.


----------



## BUFF

*Why are there pics from Norristown PA, or wherever these are from in my Denver thread?

I don't get it.

BTW...6 digits for a Snow season ain't ****.

I know of subs that clear that. [/I]*

Looking at the pic of Skid on it's tail should give you a clue..............


----------



## MileHigh

Lou512;1019659 said:


> deco was having wheely contests after plowing all day , he let go of the handles toooo fast





BUFF;1020930 said:


> Looking at the pic of Skid on it's tail should give you a clue..............


Notice how Lou said "after plowing all day"...

There isn't an ounce of snow anywhere to be found in that pic.

And do you see all the cars nearby??...ridiculous.


----------



## BUFF

_*Notice how Lou said "after plowing all day"...

There isn't an ounce of snow anywhere to be found in that pic.

And do you see all the cars nearby??...ridiculous*_

Yeah, noticed the lack of plow-able accumulation in the parking lot too, just adds reinforcement to my original comment.
Maybe he's a extra from the show "Jersey Shore"


----------



## hoskm01

upslope, I like your decals on your truck. Flashy. Looks good on the black.

What happened to the rest of our winter? Hoping for a big spring whallop still...


----------



## MileHigh

Pics from 3/19, 3/20, 2010

Pushed about 18" or more inches off of these parking garages in Golden..

Lakewood had around 5" of pushable snow.

And Thornton had only a little snow on north sides.


----------



## MileHigh

Pics from 3/19, 3/20, 2010


----------



## affekonig

I'm seriously considering moving back out there. Looks good.


----------



## F350plowing

i wished i lived there right about now it was 65 hear and snow there


----------



## rob_cook2001

It was 65 here on Thursday. I am about 30-40 min from where Upslope plows and all we got was 3 inches or so on the grass, non on pavement.
Robert


----------

